# Celine Sangle or Phantom Cabas? (with mod pics)



## Tote Ali

Hi lovely PFers - I tried on the natural calfskin Sangle & the black small Phantom cabas today and would love your opinion on which you prefer for an every day bag.

*Sangle*
Pros:

love this look - summer or winter, day or night, rich color, unique shape

structured but light

the natural calfskin is the most buttery thing in the world, I want to touch it all day!
Cons:

the strap! it kept falling off my shoulder which is a real shame. However I could swap it out for another strap by another designer - has anyone done this?
it gapes quite a bit, both the pockets and the main area, even if clasped, which makes me worry about security. Wondering if this will be better once the leather softens, has anyone experienced this?
....basically, gorgeous to see and feel but potentially less practical?


*Phantom Cabas*
Pros:

all around all star - comfy, roomy, classic, elegant, understated, cinchable

would like to grab this as it may be discontinued soon (TBC)

price (though both this and the Sangle are in budget)
Cons:

there are so many black totes in the world that this just seems less unique than the Sangle, but potentially more practical?



...would love your thoughts on these two -- and if you have a Sangle, if you found a different strap if you had issues with it slipping or if the gape got better in time? Thank you! )


----------



## deathflight

I think we're on the same wavelength because this was just the debate I had a few weeks ago between the two bags (but I was looking for a black one ).

I ended up going with the Cabas, because the gaping of the Sangle had me worried. I work in NYC and would much rather not risk having a bag that gapes open that much with me on the subway. Also, I like how the Cabas is a little softer and less structured, but that's more personal preference.

The website has a lot of beautiful colors now - love the green one! In store a few weeks ago, I saw a natural colored Cabas, but I wanted a pebbled leather that would hold up to wear and tear well. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## tiffanyann510

I actually had the same struggle a couple of months ago.  I tried on both and was looking for a bag that I could take to work, but also stuff extra stuff in (i.e. gym clothes, lunch, etc.).  Ultimately, I went with the Sangle.  I LOVED the structured look of it and how it stood up without anything in it.  I live in SF and had some of the same concerns with security, but I just put something bulky at the top and it makes it almost impossible for anyone to try to steal something from it.


----------



## Tote Ali

deathflight said:


> I think we're on the same wavelength because this was just the debate I had a few weeks ago between the two bags (but I was looking for a black one ).
> 
> I ended up going with the Cabas, because the gaping of the Sangle had me worried. I work in NYC and would much rather not risk having a bag that gapes open that much with me on the subway. Also, I like how the Cabas is a little softer and less structured, but that's more personal preference.
> 
> The website has a lot of beautiful colors now - love the green one! In store a few weeks ago, I saw a natural colored Cabas, but I wanted a pebbled leather that would hold up to wear and tear well.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yes I hear you on the opening of the Sangle, glad that you're enjoying the Cabas. Wow yes the green is gorgeous - all these new colours are so delicious how we will we ever decide!


----------



## Tote Ali

tiffanyann510 said:


> I actually had the same struggle a couple of months ago.  I tried on both and was looking for a bag that I could take to work, but also stuff extra stuff in (i.e. gym clothes, lunch, etc.).  Ultimately, I went with the Sangle.  I LOVED the structured look of it and how it stood up without anything in it.  I live in SF and had some of the same concerns with security, but I just put something bulky at the top and it makes it almost impossible for anyone to try to steal something from it.


Ooh that's good to know, thank for sharing! Also love the structure of this bag. Not to mention the soft touch. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Hahaha, this was my exact dilemma recently! I like a lot how Sangle looks on you, cabas - ok. Now, I have a cabas and absolutely adore this little leather perfection. So comfortable to carry, fits loads and soooo well made! That said, I’m still shopping for a Sangle even though heard some criticism eg strap, some issues with trim/finishes. Sangle is so cool and can add understated elegance to any outfit.


----------



## tiffanyann510

Tote Ali said:


> Ooh that's good to know, thank for sharing! Also love the structure of this bag. Not to mention the soft touch. Decisions, decisions!!



The cabas also hurt my shoulder because of the skinny straps, whereas the sangle felt more comfortable for me (I stuffed both bags with a laptop and other stuff to see how they would carry).  Not sure if that's just my shoulders being weird or not, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## bootsandbags

I just got the Cabas in licorice.  I liked the sangle as a bag but hate cloth straps and didn't like the gapping pocket


----------



## ztory

bootsandbags said:


> I just got the Cabas in licorice.  I liked the sangle as a bag but hate cloth straps and didn't like the gapping pocket


@bootsandbags Where did you get the cabas in Liqourice? Been trying to hunt it down in Europe but with no luck, sold out according to customer service,


----------



## veevee1

This thread makes me feel better - I’ve struggled with this decision and ultimately acquired both bags. My Phantom Cabas is a workhorse and looks great after a year, I bought a backup recently because I was scared that it would be discontinued. 

My seau sangle in natural calfskin actually came with both cloth and leather straps - the cloth strap was a con for me but I couldn’t resist once I saw the leather option.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Hi there!
I have Sangle and although it was love at first sight and I thought about it and did my research for two weeks before taking the bullet, I only used it a handful.
My biggest problem is that although it is not a rigid and boxy bag, but because of the structured base, it looks very gigantic.
I do not like how my items pile up on top of each other, but other than that, the bag is a true beauty. I would go for Mini though, maybe that would be a better option?


----------



## bootsandbags

ztory said:


> @bootsandbags Where did you get the cabas in Liqourice? Been trying to hunt it down in Europe but with no luck, sold out according to customer service,


I got it at Neiman Marcus.  I believe the SA said there were 7 left in the company as of last Friday


----------



## ztory

bootsandbags said:


> I got it at Neiman Marcus.  I believe the SA said there were 7 left in the company as of last Friday



Ok Thanks! then those are probablt available only in like US or something. Just had to ask even though the customer service said these were out of stock. I have a weird experience with customer service in EU for Celine... emailed and asked if there were any Belt bag in black smooth calfskin with white thread available, was told they have never made that kind of bag and that belt only comes in grained leather. Weird since i actually tried that black bag in Celine store in Stockholm!!


----------



## Kat Madridista

I have both bags and love them both so maybe I can't really help here? Hahaha! 

My Sangle strap doesn't actually slip, have you tried carrying it with something actually in the bag? Maybe if it's empty, it's more likely to shift around because there's nothing weighing it in place. I do have to adjust mine slightly sometimes but it's never fallen off. 

As for gaping, mine does that too, but am not too concerned, since the bag is under my armpit, and there's little space for someone's hand to maneuver in without my noticing. Also, like someone else suggested, you could just put a scarf or sweater or on top and it will make it very hard for a pickpocket to wade through that without you noticing. But the pockets are another matter and I don't put anything valuable in there. A pack of tissues and my mints and maybe unimportant papers only. 

If the only con for the Cabas is the fact that the black is common, then may I suggest another color? It really is a lovely bag! Mine is taupe!


----------



## Tote Ali

Tha


Kat Madridista said:


> I have both bags and love them both so maybe I can't really help here? Hahaha!
> 
> My Sangle strap doesn't actually slip, have you tried carrying it with something actually in the bag? Maybe if it's empty, it's more likely to shift around because there's nothing weighing it in place. I do have to adjust mine slightly sometimes but it's never fallen off.
> 
> As for gaping, mine does that too, but am not too concerned, since the bag is under my armpit, and there's little space for someone's hand to maneuver in without my noticing. Also, like someone else suggested, you could just put a scarf or sweater or on top and it will make it very hard for a pickpocket to wade through that without you noticing. But the pockets are another matter and I don't put anything valuable in there. A pack of tissues and my mints and maybe unimportant papers only.
> 
> If the only con for the Cabas is the fact that the black is common, then may I suggest another color? It really is a lovely bag! Mine is taupe!



Ahh what a collection, congrats .... Yes unfortunately have tried with a laptop and items inside... Ultimately the gaping and slipping strap still weren't working for me on the sangle sadly. Would love to find another design in natural calfskin! How are both holding up for you?


----------



## Kat Madridista

Tote Ali said:


> Tha
> 
> 
> Ahh what a collection, congrats .... Yes unfortunately have tried with a laptop and items inside... Ultimately the gaping and slipping strap still weren't working for me on the sangle sadly. Would love to find another design in natural calfskin! How are both holding up for you?



Awww. I  hope you find a bag you love! Mine are both holding up well, although the Sangle has only been mine for a month. My Cabas looks great, though, for a two year old bag.


----------



## ztory

I bought my Cabas Phantom like 1-1,5 month ago. At first i didnt understand it, but now i just love it!!


----------



## SBunz25

Hi! I am trying to decide between both the Cabas phantom and sangle in Taupe. How are yours all holding up? What are your recommendations years later? How have they held up?


----------



## alwaysdancingon

Have both phantom cabs and the large sangle. Love both but prefer the strap on the sangle. The strap is much wider so it'll sit on the shoulder more and not feel two skinny straps dig into your shoulder if you are carrying heavy.


----------



## vwuhoo

I think the look of the sangle is so unique! I love it on you


----------



## muchstuff

I have three Phantom Cabas (Cabases? ) and have just purchased a Sangle. Very excited to receive it!


----------



## muchstuff

She's a beauty! Love both styles, I don't think you can lose with either one...for reference I'm just under 5'2"and it doesn't feel too big on me at all.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Lovely.  Is it gray or taupe?


----------



## muchstuff

Gourmetgal said:


> Lovely.  Is it gray or taupe?


The perfect grey!


----------



## Gourmetgal

muchstuff said:


> The perfect grey!


Yes, their basic grey is so pretty, it almost has a lavender tone to it.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> She's a beauty! Love both styles, I don't think you can lose with either one...for reference I'm just under 5'2"and it doesn't feel too big on me at all.
> 
> View attachment 5190022
> View attachment 5190023


LOVE this shade of gray. The bag looks great on you, not too big, not too small.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> LOVE this shade of gray. The bag looks great on you, not too big, not too small.


Thanks, I think she’ll see a lot of use.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I have the Phantom Cabas in this grey and love it.  Thinking about the Sangle in Taupe but really wish they had a nice dark blue or burgundy.  But do I need both bags?  They seem to fill the same need.


----------



## muchstuff

Gourmetgal said:


> I have the Phantom Cabas in this grey and love it.  Thinking about the Sangle in Taupe but really wish they had a nice dark blue or burgundy.  But do I need both bags?  They seem to fill the same need.


I have three Phantoms   . I feel they’re very different bags, do you have the vertical Cabas or the one with the tie?


----------



## Gourmetgal

I have the small with tie and use it as a shopper and as a carry-on for travel.  Does that bag and the large Sangle hold a similar amount?  Would the Sangle work as a carry-on tote?


----------



## muchstuff

Gourmetgal said:


> I have the small with tie and use it as a shopper and as a carry-on for travel.  Does that bag and the large Sangle hold a similar amount?  Would the Sangle work as a carry-on tote?


Hmmm, just received the Sangle yesterday so haven’t really had a chance to compare yet. They both hold about the same amount of bubble wrap when I stuff them. The strap on the Sangle will be more comfortable if you’re loaded up. The Cabas may be a bit easier to dig stuff out of when the bags are fully loaded because it’s less vertical. But then again the Sangle has those exterior pockets. I think you need both.


----------



## muchstuff

@Gourmetgal the Sangle is about 5 ounces heavier than the Cabas.


----------



## Gourmetgal

You’re such an enabler!  Not sure those exterior pockets can hold much because they gap open quite a bit if you put items in that aren’t flat.  But can those pockets accommodate a phone without worrying that it’ll fall out?


----------



## muchstuff

Gourmetgal said:


> You’re such an enabler!  Not sure those exterior pockets can hold much because they gap open quite a bit if you put items in that aren’t flat.  But can those pockets accommodate a phone without worrying that it’ll fall out?



I still have an iPhone 8, if it’s in the exterior pocket you can’t see it, there’s about a half inch clearance at top. The pockets would be good for slim items only I think, I can see throwing my car keys into a pocket but nothing that will cause a permanent bulge in them. Maybe a slim book. But for travel you’d have to be careful re: theft.


----------



## muchstuff

@Gourmetgal the top has a clever clasp…


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thanks for the photo and deets.  I still use my BV lanyards for keys on all my bigger bags.  Wish they still made the woven ones.


----------



## muchstuff

Gourmetgal said:


> I still use my BV lanyards for keys on all my bigger bags.


I have mine in a BV little zipped pouch with a key ring on it. But my car key is separate so it would go into the exterior pocket quite handily. Good spot for a mask too.


----------



## Tote Ali

You guys are making me want the Sangle again  How do you all keep it put on your shoulder!


----------



## muchstuff

Tote Ali said:


> You guys are making me want the Sangle again  How do you all keep it put on your shoulder!


I haven’t used her yet but walking around the house with my stuff in the bag felt OK with the strap. I have another bag like that, wide strap but it stays on my shoulder.


----------



## Dejnicakes

Hey ladies, do you think Sangle Seau would be big enough to be a diaper bag? first I wanted cabas phantom in medium but somehow loving the sangle look but afraid it would be a little small to be a diaper bag? (don't have opportunity to try it live/in store)


----------



## BlueCherry

Tote Ali said:


> You guys are making me want the Sangle again  How do you all keep it put on your shoulder!



I tried those adhesive gummy strap things the stick inside. Helped a little but it seems my shoulders can’t hold a bag unless it’s a very thin strap.


----------



## ahswong

Hi everyone- This is kind of random but does anyones' Sangle dustbag seem to be super oversized or is it just me?


----------



## muchstuff

ahswong said:


> Hi everyone- This is kind of random but does anyones' Sangle dustbag seem to be super oversized or is it just me?


Here's mine, I purchased from Fashionphile but I'm assuming the dust bag is the original. (Listed as 2021).


----------



## ahswong

muchstuff said:


> Here's mine, I purchased from Fashionphile but I'm assuming the dust bag is the original. (Listed as 2021).
> 
> View attachment 5221179


Thanks this is helpful and I appreciate the photo. I have multiple celine handbags (belt bag, sangle and canvas phantom) from the new logo and it's very possible that I might have gotten the dust bags mixed up ‍♀️


----------



## muchstuff

ahswong said:


> Thanks this is helpful and I appreciate the photo. I have multiple celine handbags (belt bag, sangle and canvas phantom) from the new logo and it's very possible that I might have gotten the dust bags mixed up ‍♀


They’re nice dust bags aren’t they?


----------



## ahswong

muchstuff said:


> They’re nice dust bags aren’t they?


Yes! much better than the off-white canvas ones. I have one of those from my navy celine nano (old logo). It is my most expensive celine bag to date but the dust bag is something else... I have spent much less on handbags and the dust bags are much nicer quality.


----------



## danna_b

Hello Celine lovers  
Do you know if Celine Sangle (new one) has a serial number inside? Does it have to match the serial number on the Authenticity card? Thanks for help!


----------



## ahswong

danna_b said:


> Hello Celine lovers
> Do you know if Celine Sangle (new one) has a serial number inside? Does it have to match the serial number on the Authenticity card? Thanks for help!


There's a production date code inside but it's not a serial number like Chanel and there's no authenticity card


----------



## Dejnicakes

has seau sangle been discontinued?? i can't see it on official site or 24s


----------



## de_priss

I was sadly informed in the CELINE boutique yesterday (in the Netherlands, Amsterdam) that the seau sangle is being discontinued..


----------



## Mirisaa

Sad news if it’s really going to be discontinued but I can see that the bag is still Available on Celine’s website (but only in color Amazone)


----------



## Gourmetgal

Too bad!


----------



## coffee2go

Oh so sorry to hear Seau Sangle was discontinued, this December I was contemplating between Seau Sangle and Cabas Phantom, but went with Cabas Phantom instead… I wonder why they decided to discontinue it, seemed to be quite popular Old Celine style on social media…

Good news that maybe Seau Sangle will be dropping at outlet stores as it’s now no longer available in Celine stores


----------



## Gourmetgal

Are small and large discontinued?


----------



## babybluegirl

Yep. The stores will still receive stocks.  I guess what is still available in the warehouse?  those will be the last ones already according to the kindly SA I talked to.


----------



## wendyr

I am debating between the seau sangle in Taupe or Black. I am looking for preloved and I cannot find a Black one anywhere in Canada. Debating if want to lose out on the taupe I have located and wait it out for a black one. Opinions on the Taupe? Everything I have has always been black so that’s why aversion to any other colour. Does the Taupe look not as classy?


----------



## muchstuff

wendyr said:


> I am debating between the seau sangle in Taupe or Black. I am looking for preloved and I cannot find a Black one anywhere in Canada. Debating if want to lose out on the taupe I have located and wait it out for a black one. Opinions on the Taupe? Everything I have has always been black so that’s why aversion to any other colour. Does the Taupe look not as classy?


I have the phantom in taupe and it's a very wearable colour for me, especially in the spring/summer. You'll find black on either TRR or FP but of course there will be tax and duty to pay (I'm in Canada too). Note that FP states the country of origin as the US while TRR says wherever the brand is from. No duty if the country of origin is the US. But there are always those "misc. charges" that add to the cost, the invoice from customs never tells you exactly what those charges are for. 
I have a lot of black bags in my collection too.The taupe works well with warmer colours IMO, although I find I can wear it with grey and black as well. Pre-loved Sangles aren't cheap though so that'll be a consideration. I'd like to get a black at some point, I currently only have it in grey.


----------



## wendyr

muchstuff said:


> I have the phantom in taupe and it's a very wearable colour for me, especially in the spring/summer. You'll find black on either TRR or FP but of course there will be tax and duty to pay (I'm in Canada too). Note that FP states the country of origin as the US while TRR says wherever the brand is from. No duty if the country of origin is the US. But there are always those "misc. charges" that add to the cost, the invoice from customs never tells you exactly what those charges are for.
> I have a lot of black bags in my collection too.The taupe works well with warmer colours IMO, although I find I can wear it with grey and black as well. Pre-loved Sangles aren't cheap though so that'll be a consideration. I'd like to get a black at some point, I currently only have it in grey.


Thanks do mean you can or can’t wear it with grey or black as well. I can’t believe how hard it is to find this bag. I looked at FP but heard can pay an extra $500 when it is delivered on taxes. When you google taupe in celine sangle do you find there are 2 shades? Some pics are dark and some light beige. What is yours?


----------



## muchstuff

wendyr said:


> Thanks do mean you can or can’t wear it with grey or black as well. I can’t believe how hard it is to find this bag. I looked at FP but heard can pay an extra $500 when it is delivered on taxes. When you google taupe in celine sangle do you find there are 2 shades? Some pics are dark and some light beige. What is yours?


I'd say it works with black, not so much with grey. I can't comment on the two shades of taupe, here's a pic of mine. The pic is close but not 100% accurate in terms of colour. It's a little warmer in outdoor light.




I paid $1975 USD for my grey Sangle from FP (just over 2K USD wth shipping) and was charged $300 CDN by customs.

FP currently has a couple blacks. I'm assuming you're looking for the larger of the two sizes?


----------



## wendyr

This is a very nice colour! I prefer this over the light taupe. The taupe I have seen is like a light beige. Same as the new one on the celine website (appears lighter). I found it in Taupe for $1900 Canadian in excellent condition so debating if I should just jump on it. On FP by the time do exchange rate and fees would be maybe less expensive to buy brand new on the celine site for $2950 Cnd.  I suppose I could always sell it if I dont like it. Burgundy is also very nice, saw one on FP - says very good condition but appears to show lots of wear on corners and scratches on the front.- otherwise, great price!


----------



## muchstuff

wendyr said:


> This is a very nice colour! I prefer this over the light taupe. The taupe I have seen is like a light beige. Same as the new one on the celine website (appears lighter). I found it in Taupe for $1900 Canadian in excellent condition so debating if I should just jump on it. On FP by the time do exchange rate and fees would be maybe less expensive to buy brand new on the celine site for $2950 Cnd.  I suppose I could always sell it if I dont like it. Burgundy is also very nice, saw one on FP - says very good condition but appears to show lots of wear on corners and scratches on the front.- otherwise, great price!


I worry about touch ups with anything other than black or dark brown, I'm not patient enough to try to colour match!


----------



## Gourmetgal

The Taupe on the website is the same color as pictured above it just photographs lighter on the website.  It’s a great neutral that works with black, navy, burgundy, dark cool brown, cream or light beige. As far as grey goes it probably depends.  It might clash with certain shades but could work fine with charcoal or darker shades.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I would only consider excellent condition from FP.


----------



## muchstuff

Gourmetgal said:


> I would only consider excellent condition from FP.


I’ve purchased quite a bit from FP and   many of the bags were in better condition than the description would lead you to believe. However I consider them less dependable these days. If I’m unsure I call and ask the CS person to eyeball the bag IRL. Depends on where the bag is located though.


----------



## danna_b

wendyr said:


> I am debating between the seau sangle in Taupe or Black. I am looking for preloved and I cannot find a Black one anywhere in Canada. Debating if want to lose out on the taupe I have located and wait it out for a black one. Opinions on the Taupe? Everything I have has always been black so that’s why aversion to any other colour. Does the Taupe look not as classy?


 I have seau sangle in Taupe and I love that bag very much. It is a bit darker taupe in person, more colder under-tone, kinda grey-ish taupe, but I love it! I think it looks very classy, and it is perfect neutral, you can combine it very easy with all black outfits (stands out very nicely), as well as with jeans etc.. I think celine taupe color combines amazing with jeans! And looks classy in my opinion.


----------



## wendyr

danna_b said:


> I have seau sangle in Taupe and I love that bag very much. It is a bit darker taupe in person, more colder under-tone, kinda grey-ish taupe, but I love it! I think it looks very classy, and it is perfect neutral, you can combine it very easy with all black outfits (stands out very nicely), as well as with jeans etc.. I think celine taupe color combines amazing with jeans! And looks classy in my opinion.


awesome thanks! I decided to order it and in meantime hope to also find it in black


----------



## Gourmetgal

You won’t regret it.


----------



## wendyr

any thoughts on the insert to help organize? Debating if worth it.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I don’t think it needs an organizer.


----------

